
RIM CEO defends PlayBook, says email ‘really isn’t a core element’ - shawndumas
http://www.loopinsight.com/2011/04/14/rim-ceo-defends-playbook-says-email-really-isnt-a-core-element/
======
edw
Please read this article and pay attention to the quotes. RIM is an amazingly
self-absorbed company. Almost everything's about RIM, not their customers
(save one mention). Great products get their users laid, or barring that, help
them make money so they can get laid or or give them more time to get laid.
But all RIM does is trash talk about how well positioned they and their
platform are.

They need new marketing and PR agencies.

